# How Easy It Is to Split a 10K points WorldMark MembershiP?



## LisaH (May 25, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a WorldMark 10K points membership, keep 5K for myself, and sell the other 5K later. I already have a 7K membership and would like to add 5K more. However, 5K membership is hard to find and even if I find one, the price is kind of high.

Just wondering if this is doable and if so, what's the proper way to do it. Any comments and feedback are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PA- (May 25, 2007)

Yes, you can definately do it.  Wyndham takes a VERY long time to effect combinations and splits, as opposed to straight transfers.  All fees must be paid to Wyndham up front ($150 for each transaction).   Make sure you keep your dues current, that can delay matters.  Check with them often, they tend to let it drop through the cracks a lot, in my experience.

So you'll do a combine first (combine the account you buy with the one you already own).  THen you'll do a split, to sell the other 5000 credits.  IF the person buying the 5000 is an existing owner, you'll do a split and combine at the same time, could take as long as several months.

Another option is to just buy an Every Other Year Eagle Crest ownership, and exchange your reservation for 10,000 credits every other year.  IT would have the exact same effect, with slightly higher maintenance fees and MUCH lower upfront cost.  The only difference is, you get 10,000 every other year instead of 5000 every year, but that's a minor nit, considering the 13 month reservation window.  And you have 2 years to book, if you deposit 1 year in advance.


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

PA- said:


> Yes, you can definately do it.  Wyndham takes a VERY long time to effect combinations and splits, as opposed to straight transfers.  All fees must be paid to Wyndham up front ($150 for each transaction).   Make sure you keep your dues current, that can delay matters.  Check with them often, they tend to let it drop through the cracks a lot, in my experience.
> 
> So you'll do a combine first (combine the account you buy with the one you already own).  THen you'll do a split, to sell the other 5000 credits.  IF the person buying the 5000 is an existing owner, you'll do a split and combine at the same time, could take as long as several months.
> 
> Another option is to just buy an Every Other Year Eagle Crest ownership, and exchange your reservation for 10,000 credits every other year.  IT would have the exact same effect, with slightly higher maintenance fees and MUCH lower upfront cost.  The only difference is, you get 10,000 every other year instead of 5000 every year, but that's a minor nit, considering the 13 month reservation window.  And you have 2 years to book, if you deposit 1 year in advance.




Although exchanging for 10000 (red week) points is currently available, it is not guaranteed to be available in the future.  Another thing to consider is that the 10,000 points from the eagle crest week expire after one year where as the worldmark points from an account are valid for 2 years; expiration is only referencing making a reservation.


----------



## PA- (May 26, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> Although exchanging for 10000 (red week) points is currently available, it is not guaranteed to be available in the future.  Another thing to consider is that the 10,000 points from the eagle crest week expire after one year where as the worldmark points from an account are valid for 2 years; expiration is only referencing making a reservation.



Yes, the Eagle Crest exchange could be discontinued.  But the monetary risk is small.  An EOY Eagle Crest is cheap.  And even without the exchange, you could resell it and not lose much.

Plus, if you deposit one year in advance, you have 2 years to book your reservation, same as regular worldmark credits.


----------



## LisaH (May 26, 2007)

My original intention for getting another 5K WM points was so my maintenance fee would be lowered per point. I really enjoy the 60 days exchange window with II using 4K WM points now that I tried it for the first time.  so I'd like to have more points just for that purpose. Buying Eagle crest won't really help me with lowering M/F but it would certainly give me more points to play at a lower buying price. What would be considered a great price for a EOY Eagle Crest week? Are all the Eagle Crest weeks worth 10K points? If not, do I need to buy a peak season week there in order to get the 10K WM points?

Thanks!


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

LisaH said:


> My original intention for getting another 5K WM points was so my maintenance fee would be lowered per point. I really enjoy the 60 days exchange window with II using 4K WM points now that I tried it for the first time.  so I'd like to have more points just for that purpose. Buying Eagle crest won't really help me with lowering M/F but it would certainly give me more points to play at a lower buying price. What would be considered a great price for a EOY Eagle Crest week? Are all the Eagle Crest weeks worth 10K points? If not, do I need to buy a peak season week there in order to get the 10K WM points?
> 
> Thanks!



http://worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ec/#credits

The above link shows credit values for eagle crest week.  A 2 br. week reserved in "red" time is worth 10000 trade credits - typically summer weeks and holiday weeks.  I believe there is a $35 fee to exchange an Eagle Crest week for trade credits.  You will get trade credits equal to the value based on the link above - assuming the program is still in place and assuming they choose to accept your eagle crest reserved week, which is NOT guaranteed.


----------



## roadsister (May 26, 2007)

luv maui has some good advice.....
if it is WM you want to work with for your vacations you are better off to buy WM.....Eagle Crest/Schooner Landing, etc. credits are only good for 1 year.  WM credits through your membership are actually good for 3 years when you consider they can sit in your account for 2 years and then you can book something 13 months out from there.

There has been speculation that the trade-in resort feature will be eliminated.  Then you would be stuck with a non-Worldmark resort on your hands plus the maintainence fees for it.


----------



## PA- (May 27, 2007)

LisaH said:


> My original intention for getting another 5K WM points was so my maintenance fee would be lowered per point. I really enjoy the 60 days exchange window with II using 4K WM points now that I tried it for the first time.  so I'd like to have more points just for that purpose. Buying Eagle crest won't really help me with lowering M/F but it would certainly give me more points to play at a lower buying price. What would be considered a great price for a EOY Eagle Crest week? Are all the Eagle Crest weeks worth 10K points? If not, do I need to buy a peak season week there in order to get the 10K WM points?
> 
> Thanks!




Not all weeks are worth 10,000 credits, only the RED weeks.  However, I've never had any trouble at all getting RED weeks with even Winter ownerships.  It's easy to reserve RED weeks around Christmas, NewYEars, Pres Day, etc.

You can book a year in advance at EC, trade in your week to worldmark, and the credits you get can be booked up to 1 year AFTER your scheduled checkin at Eagle Crest.  So you have 2 years to book, plus you can book up to 13 months in advance.  So you have up to 37 months to use your credits generated from an Eagle Crest reservation.


----------



## cotraveller (May 27, 2007)

Is the exchange of an Eagle Crest week for WorldMark credits part of or similar to the Exchange Plus program?  Exchange Plus is a developer (Wyndham) benefit that contains the typical clause that it may be modified or terminated at any time without prior notice.


----------



## PA- (May 27, 2007)

I think we have established that the exchange with EC may not continue indefinately.   Did you get that, LisaH?  It's not guaranteed to continue forever.


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I did get that  and I have decided to pursue a 10K membership and split it later, or just buy a 5K membership if the price is reasonable. I am in the process of simplifying my timeshare portfolio and buying EC doesn't seem to meet this goal...

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## PA- (May 27, 2007)

cotraveller said:


> ....  Exchange Plus is a developer (Wyndham) benefit ....



You're already sounding like a board member.  At least wait til you're elected or appointed.

Exchange plus isn't a developer benefit.  It's part of the agreement with RCI/II and Worldmark.  It benefits Worldmark as much or more as it does the owners that use it.  It allows Worldmark to balance the books with RCI or II without having to give them Worldmark inventory. 

Just because Wyndham and our board try to brainwash owners with all that hooey doesn't make it true.


----------



## cotraveller (May 27, 2007)

From form WMEXPL1, Edited 1/15/2007, concerning the Exchange Plus program.

"*Wyndham Resorts Development Corporation ("WRDC") through The Exchange Network (hereinafter referred to as TEN), offers the Exchange Plus Program , . . .* "

Sounds like a Wyndham thing to me.  It may be hooey, but it's documented hooey.


----------



## PA- (May 27, 2007)

cotraveller said:


> From form WMEXPL1, Edited 1/15/2007, concerning the Exchange Plus program.
> 
> "*Wyndham Resorts Development Corporation ("WRDC") through The Exchange Network (hereinafter referred to as TEN), offers the Exchange Plus Program , . . .* "
> 
> Sounds like a Wyndham thing to me.  It may be hooey, but it's documented hooey.



It existed prior to TEN, and prior to WRDC.


----------

